# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات ومميزات وعيوب سامسونج Galaxy S III Mini

## mohamed73

أعرف الكثير من معجبي شركة سامسونج يريدون  شراء هاتف جالكسي اس 3 الذي يملك مواصفات جداً رائع ولكن مايقف أمام  المستخدم هو حجم الهاتف والسعر ! ولكن ليس بعد الآن حيث أن شركة سامسونج  الكورية  أعلنت بشكل رسمي عن الهاتف Galaxy S III Mini وهو الآخ الأصغر  لهاتف جالكسي اس 3 الذي حقق شعبية ومبيعات كبير في جميع أنحاء العالم . مواصفات الهاتف  Galaxy S III Mini الكاملة :  معالج ثنائي نواة بتردد 1.0GHzشاشة حجمها 4 إنش من نوع سوبر أموليد بدقة 480×800 بكسلكاميرا خلفية بدقية 5 ميغابكسل مع وجود فلاش LED وكذلك كاميرا أمامية تدعم تصوير الفيديو VGAالذاكرة العشوائية RAM بحجم 1GBوجود ذاكرة داخلية حجمها 16GBوجود منفذ للذاكرة الخارجية تسع حتي 64GBالجهاز مصنع من مادة البلاستيك ( نفس تصنيع الجالاكسي اس 3 )نظام التشغيل آندرويد 4.1 الجيلي بيين .وجود منفذ صوتي 3.5 ملمدعم البلوتوث 4.0 والواي فاي بسرعة a / b / g / n 2.4/5GHzدعم تقنية NFCالبطارية تعمل بقوة 1.500 ميلي أمبير كما ترون , هاتف جالكسي اس 3 ميني قد يحقق  مبيعات كبيرة جداً بفضل المواصفات والسعر المناسب للجميع , للآسف لم يعلن  الى الآن عن تفاصيل توفر وسعر الهاتف في السوق  ولكن من المتوقع إن يصدر  الهاتف الي السوق العالمي في نهاية شهر أكتوبر وأن تقدم سامسونج هذا الهاتف  بسعر تحت 299 دولارا    صور الهاتف  Galaxy S III Mini :     
صورة توضح الفرق بين الإس3 والميني إس 3

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله خيرااا 
موضوع رائع

----------


## sherif

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

